# OCC Fangmeldungen



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

*Tabelle zeigt den Endstand OCC 2021: 30.8. 21:57 Post #369 Kaulbarsch Fischkopp 1961 

Fischarten insgesamt: 47

Die Tabelle ist geschlossen.*


FischartenTeilnehmerAbu-Theist4BaFO6Bilch11bobbl5Buds Ben Cêre6bw1cyprinusbarbus5Drillsucht692el.LucioElmar Elvers23Finke2024Fischkopp 196110Forelle746Geomas30Gert-Showgrummel79H.S.8.2.5hanzz3Hecht100+HenryJan_Cux7Jason26Jesco PeschutterKadeTTHH16k(l)einangelprofiKochtopf4Kuttenkarl19Luis28112-Michael10mikesch16MinimaxMissusrhinefisher15MooskugelMooskugel JuniorMoringothonobbi19624Nordlichtangler4Pepe561Pescadorporbeagleprinzbitburg11211Professor Tinca2Rheinspezie1rhinefisher11rippi2rustaweli8rutilus692Sir. TobySkott7skyduck14slappy6Stippi685thanatos7Thomas.2Tikey08152Tobias8511tokka1Tricast8TrottaYoshiX7868yukonjack


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

*OCC-Gazetteer*

Liebe OCC´ler,
hier wird in unregelmäßigen Abständen der OCC-Gazetteer eingestellt, eine Tabelle als Bild oder PDF auf derm an genau erkennen kann, welche Spezies bereits von welchem Teilnehmer gemeldet wurde.

*EDIT: Die OCC 2021 ist beendet, ganz unten findet ihr den Endstand der FIschartenzählung im Bild und als PDF*

Heute ist die erste woche vergangen, 19 Teilnehmer haben mit ihren Combos insgesamt 19 Fischarten gefangen, seht selbst:






*Update 29.4.*
Der erste OCC-Monat ist vergangen, Und daher gibts nen neuen Gazetteer, damit ihr wisst, wie es so läuft. Es hat sich einiges in der Tabelle getan.
Hier die Grafik, im Anhang natürlich das PDF.






*Update 25.5.*
Noch etwas zu früh für den zweiten Monat, aber andererseits wars auch mal wieder an der Zeit: Hier also der 3. OCC Gazetteer
wie immer als PDF und als Bild:






*Update 24.6*.
DIe Zeit radt, und nun sind wir deutlich über die erste Halbzeit. Darum  Hier der Aktuelle Gazetteer #4!






*Update 30.7.*
Es geht in die Zielgerade, nur noch knapp einen Monat bleibt uns für die Untersuchung!





*Update 6.8.*
Jetzt geht es nochmal richtig ab, und daher ein Gazetteer in kürzerem Abstand!





*Update 24.86.
Der letzte OCC-Gazetteer vor dem Abpfiff!



*

Update 31.08.
Nun ist die OCC vorbei, unten findet ihr das Gesamtergebnis in Bild und PDF.







wir wünschen Euch viel Spass beim Auswerten, Knobeln und Prognostizieren,

OCC-Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

Platzhalter 3


----------



## geomas (1. April 2021)

Huhu, 1 Plööhöötz!





OCC-Plötz


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2021)

Plötz


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2021)

Ukelei....


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2021)

Döbel....


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2021)

Barsch


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. April 2021)

Hering


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. April 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Finke20 (1. April 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Finke20 (1. April 2021)

Plötze


----------



## Finke20 (1. April 2021)

Güster


----------



## Finke20 (1. April 2021)

Blei


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2021)

Oncorhynchus mykiss


----------



## Gert-Show (1. April 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. April 2021)

Meerforelle


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2021)

Petri an alle für die schönen Fische


----------



## Forelle74 (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dieser Thread dient ausschließlich der Fischartenzählung. Bitte haltet Eure Postings kurz. Habt bitte außerdem Verständnis dafür, das um den Überblick zu behalten und die Auswertung zu ermöglichen, sämtliche anderen Postings gelöscht oder in den allgemeinen OCC Thread verschoben werden müssen. Dort ist auch der Ort für spannende und lustige Fanggeschichten, schöne Gewässerbilder, Petriwünsche, Fragen und Diskussionen zu den Fängen. Gerne können diese auch dort nocheinmal gezeigt werden.
> 
> Euer OCC-Team
> 
> ...


Haltet euch bitte an die Regeln!!!
Sonst wird die Erhebung nur unnötig schwieriger.
Hier sind  nochmal die Regeln!
Grüße
Minimax
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. April 2021)

Karpfen von kleinangelprofi


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. April 2021)

Brachse von kleinangelprofi


----------



## Trotta (2. April 2021)

Grundel (Schwarzmundgrundel). Hart erarbeitet!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2021)

Güster


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2021)

Aland


----------



## Luis2811 (2. April 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Luis2811 (2. April 2021)

Hasel


----------



## Luis2811 (2. April 2021)

Bachforelle


----------



## Luis2811 (2. April 2021)

Dreistachliger Stichling


----------



## Mooskugel (2. April 2021)

Bachforelle


----------



## Mooskugel (2. April 2021)

Dreistacheliger Stichling






Der hatte sich heldenhaft am Wurm festgebissen und ist mir dann vor die Füße gefallen. War also nicht regulär gehakt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. April 2021)

Güster


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. April 2021)

Karpfen


----------



## geomas (2. April 2021)

Rotfederchen


----------



## geomas (2. April 2021)

Güsterchen


----------



## rutilus69 (3. April 2021)

Plötze


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## rutilus69 (3. April 2021)

Brassen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. April 2021)

Schwarzmundgrundel


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. April 2021)

Barsch


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. April 2021)

Barsch


----------



## geomas (3. April 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. April 2021)

Aland


----------



## Minimax (3. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Minimax (3. April 2021)

Barsch


----------



## Gert-Show (3. April 2021)

Grundel


----------



## Gert-Show (3. April 2021)

Noch eine (von vielen)




Zählt aber nach Andals Regel nur einmal.


----------



## Tokka (3. April 2021)

Brasse


----------



## Tokka (3. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Tokka (3. April 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## Tokka (3. April 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Tokka (3. April 2021)

Güster


----------



## Tobias85 (4. April 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Forelle74 (4. April 2021)

Karpfen


----------



## Forelle74 (4. April 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Forelle74 (4. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. April 2021)

Rotfeder Mini von kleinangelprofi




Foto bisschen misslungen aber Fisch is Fisch


----------



## Slappy (4. April 2021)

Doch Brassen!


----------



## Slappy (4. April 2021)

Tinca


----------



## Gert-Show (4. April 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2021)

Karpfen


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. April 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. April 2021)

Brassen


----------



## Luis2811 (5. April 2021)

Schwarzmundgrundel


----------



## Mooskugel (5. April 2021)

Schwarzmundgrundel


----------



## Luis2811 (5. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Luis2811 (5. April 2021)

Gründling


----------



## Luis2811 (5. April 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Luis2811 (5. April 2021)

Flussbarsch


----------



## Mooskugel (5. April 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Mooskugel (5. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (5. April 2021)

Güster


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (5. April 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Forelle74 (8. April 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Forelle74 (8. April 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (10. April 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## Finke20 (10. April 2021)

Schwarzmundgrundel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2021)

Ukelei





Rotauge





Grundel


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. April 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## rutilus69 (11. April 2021)

Und weiter geht's:
Barsch



Güster



Ukelei


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2021)

Da Minimax wohl angeln ist, und hier heute viele angeln werden und auch viele Fische gezeigt werden werden, ich auch gleich ans Wasser fahre,
erinnere ich jetzt mal an das was er mir schrieb, was ich auch gestern falsch gemacht habe:

** In Zukunft bitte KEINEN Zusatztext

* Sondern nur die Spezies in die erste Zeile  (und, wenn möglich )

* Ein separates Post pro Spezies und Fangmeldung*

_*(kommt dann hier später wieder raus)

kann jeder selber noch leicht nach editieren bzw. nachbessern.*_


----------



## Trotta (11. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Minimax (11. April 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## Minimax (11. April 2021)

Güster


----------



## rippi (12. April 2021)

O. mykiss


----------



## Slappy (14. April 2021)

PLÖTZE


----------



## bw1 (15. April 2021)

Aland


----------



## bw1 (15. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Slappy (15. April 2021)

Karpfen


----------



## bw1 (15. April 2021)

Bachforelle


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2021)

Aland


----------



## Thomas. (16. April 2021)

Brassen


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. April 2021)

Schleie von kleinangelprofi


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. April 2021)

Rotauge von kleinangelprofi


----------



## bw1 (16. April 2021)

Schwarzmundgrundel


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. April 2021)

Aal und Grundel...


----------



## bobbl (17. April 2021)

Bachforelle


----------



## keinangelprofi (17. April 2021)

Döbel von kleinangelprofi


----------



## keinangelprofi (17. April 2021)

Aland von kleinangelprofi
Dieser Fisch freut mich sehr ist quasi ein Bonuspunkt


----------



## Pepe56 (17. April 2021)

Grundel


----------



## Pepe56 (17. April 2021)

Forelle(nicht See, nicht Forellenteich), Neckar!


----------



## Slappy (17. April 2021)

Döbel 
Mein aller erster...


----------



## Minimax (17. April 2021)

Barbe.


----------



## yukonjack (18. April 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## keinangelprofi (19. April 2021)

Bachforelle    (Erster sinnvoller Beitrag vom Senior zur OCC )


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. April 2021)

Flunder


----------



## Tokka (20. April 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Tokka (20. April 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Finke20 (21. April 2021)

Hering


----------



## Thomas. (21. April 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Trotta (21. April 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## Jason (21. April 2021)

Hecht!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (22. April 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## rhinefisher (22. April 2021)

Grundel..


----------



## keinangelprofi (23. April 2021)

Hecht


----------



## geomas (23. April 2021)

Aland


----------



## bobbl (24. April 2021)

Karpfen und Rotauge. Eine Stunde habe ich noch, mal sehen, ob sich eine weitere Art dazugesellt.


----------



## rustaweli (25. April 2021)

Der Anfang ist gemacht, zieht Euch warm an! 
Grundel


----------



## Pepe56 (25. April 2021)

Rotauge Plötz


----------



## Gert-Show (25. April 2021)

Zander


----------



## Minimax (25. April 2021)

Grundel


----------



## Minimax (26. April 2021)

Gründling


----------



## Gert-Show (26. April 2021)

Hecht


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

Giebel


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

Brachsen


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2021)

Brasse


----------



## Trotta (28. April 2021)

Flussbarsch


----------



## BaFO (28. April 2021)

Schuppenkarpfen


----------



## Tokka (28. April 2021)

Spiegler


----------



## Mikesch (28. April 2021)

Hecht (Esox_ lucius_)


----------



## rippi (29. April 2021)

Clupea harengus - Hering


----------



## Stippi68 (29. April 2021)

Barsch




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rotauge




	

		
			
		

		
	
Giebel


----------



## yukonjack (30. April 2021)

Brasse


----------



## Finke20 (30. April 2021)

Hecht


----------



## Thomas. (1. Mai 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Thomas. (1. Mai 2021)

Hecht


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Mai 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## rutilus69 (1. Mai 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## rutilus69 (1. Mai 2021)

Karpfen


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. Mai 2021)

Flussbarsch


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Mai 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Mai 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Jason (1. Mai 2021)

Bachforelle





Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. Mai 2021)

Döbel





Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20 (2. Mai 2021)

Hornhecht


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Mai 2021)

Hecht


----------



## skyduck (2. Mai 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Mai 2021)

Giebel von kleinangelprofi


----------



## BaFO (8. Mai 2021)

Schleie


----------



## Slappy (10. Mai 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2021)

Salmo trutta fario / Bachforelle


----------



## Jason (11. Mai 2021)

Rotfeder 




Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. Mai 2021)

dat Fisch  ne Grundel, was sonst....


----------



## Finke20 (12. Mai 2021)

Barsch


----------



## Stippi68 (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

jetzt gab es die ertse Brasse.


----------



## BaFO (13. Mai 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Stippi68 (13. Mai 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Finke20 (13. Mai 2021)

Ükelei


----------



## Finke20 (13. Mai 2021)

Döbel


----------



## bw1 (14. Mai 2021)

Brassen


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Mai 2021)

Giebel


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Mai 2021)

Güster


----------



## Trotta (14. Mai 2021)

Brassen. Endlich.


----------



## Pepe56 (15. Mai 2021)

Ükel, Ukelei, Laube


----------



## bobbl (15. Mai 2021)

Laube, Schleie, Barsch.


----------



## Mikesch (15. Mai 2021)

Bachforelle, Salmo_ trutta_ f. fario





Lecker Ceviche   .


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. Mai 2021)

Zander


----------



## bw1 (16. Mai 2021)

Güster


----------



## Minimax (21. Mai 2021)

Aal


----------



## rustaweli (22. Mai 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Mai 2021)

Barsch


----------



## Finke20 (24. Mai 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## keinangelprofi (24. Mai 2021)

Laube / Ukelei


----------



## skyduck (24. Mai 2021)

Grundel


----------



## skyduck (24. Mai 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Slappy (24. Mai 2021)

Grundel


----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Mai 2021)

Karpfen


----------



## Minimax (24. Mai 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## geomas (24. Mai 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Finke20 (29. Mai 2021)

Karausche


----------



## Trotta (29. Mai 2021)

Aal


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Mai 2021)

Wels


----------



## el.Lucio (30. Mai 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## el.Lucio (30. Mai 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Mooskugel (30. Mai 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## yukonjack (30. Mai 2021)

Schleie


----------



## BaFO (30. Mai 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Tricast (30. Mai 2021)

Ein Brassen


----------



## Luis2811 (30. Mai 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## bobbl (31. Mai 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## bobbl (31. Mai 2021)

Döbel oder Hasel?


----------



## bobbl (31. Mai 2021)

ein Saibling


----------



## yukonjack (1. Juni 2021)

Aland


----------



## Luis2811 (2. Juni 2021)

Zander


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Juni 2021)

Zander


----------



## Mikesch (3. Juni 2021)

Renke (Coregonus sp.)


----------



## Slappy (3. Juni 2021)

Barsch





​


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Juni 2021)

Rapfen


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Juni 2021)

Bachforelle


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Juni 2021)

Flussbarsch


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Juni 2021)

Brasse


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Juni 2021)

Grundel!

Das war nicht schwer!








Regenbogenforelle!

Das reiner Zufall,


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juni 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juni 2021)

Aal


----------



## Finke20 (6. Juni 2021)

Giebel


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

Sonnenbarsch!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

Rotfeder sagt der Prüfausschuss!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

Rotfeder!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

Schleie!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

Güster!


----------



## thanatos (7. Juni 2021)

Rotauge - nicht mein erster Fisch - aber das erste Foto


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Juni 2021)

Steinbutt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juni 2021)

Zander, Rotauge, Güster…


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Juni 2021)

Karpfen


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Juni 2021)

Sonnenbarsch


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Juni 2021)

Schleie


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. Juni 2021)

Hornhecht


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (12. Juni 2021)

Zander


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (13. Juni 2021)

Rapfen


----------



## Slappy (13. Juni 2021)

Güster


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Juni 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Juni 2021)

Barsch


----------



## Mikesch (14. Juni 2021)

Flussbarsch (Perca _fluviatilis_)


----------



## Mikesch (17. Juni 2021)

Mairenke (Alburnus_ chalcoides_)


----------



## Mikesch (17. Juni 2021)

Aitel (Squalius _cephalus_)


----------



## Sir. Toby (17. Juni 2021)

Corona hat uns leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht was die Kartenausgabe betraf.
Und da ich meine Unterlagen nicht per Post versenden wollte, musste ich leider bis jetzt auf meine Papiere warten.

Aber besser spät als nie.
Zander & Karpfen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Juni 2021)

Hecht


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Juni 2021)

Blei(Brassen)


----------



## skyduck (19. Juni 2021)

Güster


----------



## skyduck (19. Juni 2021)

Ükel


----------



## skyduck (20. Juni 2021)

Brasse


----------



## keinangelprofi (20. Juni 2021)

Güster von kleinangelprofi


----------



## Luis2811 (20. Juni 2021)

Güster (Rätselfisch)


----------



## keinangelprofi (20. Juni 2021)

Waller!!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Köhler


----------



## Thomas. (20. Juni 2021)

Grundel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Scholle


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Dorsch


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Wittling


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Kliesche


----------



## skyduck (20. Juni 2021)

Gründling


----------



## Tokka (21. Juni 2021)

Grundel


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Juni 2021)

Güster


----------



## Slappy (23. Juni 2021)

Gründling​


----------



## Slappy (23. Juni 2021)

Bachforelle


----------



## keinangelprofi (24. Juni 2021)

Gründling


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Juni 2021)

Aal


----------



## rippi (26. Juni 2021)

Belone belone - Hornhecht


----------



## rippi (26. Juni 2021)

Abramis brama - Westeuropäischer Brassen


----------



## rippi (26. Juni 2021)

Gobio gobio - Gründling


----------



## rippi (26. Juni 2021)

Perca fluviatilis - Flussbarsch


----------



## Trotta (26. Juni 2021)

Güster


----------



## Trotta (26. Juni 2021)

Döbel


----------



## yukonjack (26. Juni 2021)

Gründling


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. Juni 2021)

Giebel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. Juni 2021)

Hasel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. Juni 2021)

Gründling


----------



## -Michael- (27. Juni 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## -Michael- (27. Juni 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juni 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Luis2811 (27. Juni 2021)

Aal


----------



## Luis2811 (27. Juni 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (28. Juni 2021)

Aal


----------



## Tokka (28. Juni 2021)

Flussbarsch


----------



## Tokka (29. Juni 2021)

Wels (im Rotlicht)


----------



## Finke20 (5. Juli 2021)

Zährte


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2021)

Brasse


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2021)

Hecht


----------



## Bilch (6. Juli 2021)

Scardinius erythrophthalmus - Rotfeder


----------



## kuttenkarl (7. Juli 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2021)

Heute mal wieder eine Meldung von mir.
Karausche


----------



## Slappy (8. Juli 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Slappy (8. Juli 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2021)

Einen hab ich noch für heute.
Schleie


----------



## Bilch (8. Juli 2021)

Squalius cephalus - Döbel


----------



## Mooskugel (8. Juli 2021)

Gründling


----------



## thanatos (9. Juli 2021)

Rotauge Bzw,Plötze


----------



## thanatos (9. Juli 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## thanatos (9. Juli 2021)

Barsch


----------



## Stippi68 (11. Juli 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Mooskugel (11. Juli 2021)

Flussbarsch


----------



## Bilch (15. Juli 2021)

Esox Lucius - Hecht


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2021)

Plötze


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2021)

Güster


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2021)

Zanderchen


----------



## rutilus69 (18. Juli 2021)

Döbel (chen)


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Juli 2021)

Rapfen (eigentlich zu klein zum melden)


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2021)

Rotfeder hatte ich noch nicht bisher...


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Juli 2021)

Aal (hoffentlich erkennbar, war schwierig zu fotografieren bei dem Gezappel)


----------



## Finke20 (21. Juli 2021)

Schlei


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Juli 2021)

Güster


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2021)

Zährte


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juli 2021)

Gründling!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juli 2021)

Blaubandbärbling!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Juli 2021)

Wels!


----------



## thanatos (28. Juli 2021)

Blei , Braxen , Brasse oder " Michelsdorfer Balldame " ( patt und grätig )


----------



## Mooskugel (29. Juli 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Luis2811 (29. Juli 2021)

Karpfen


----------



## Mikesch (30. Juli 2021)

Schleie (Tinka_ tinka_)


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2021)

Kurze Meldung, live vom Flüsschen... .

Barsch


----------



## Minimax (30. Juli 2021)

Giebel


----------



## Gert-Show (1. August 2021)

Blaubandbärbling


----------



## Minimax (1. August 2021)

Zwergwels


----------



## Gert-Show (1. August 2021)

Gründling


----------



## Gert-Show (2. August 2021)

Hasel


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. August 2021)

Brasse!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. August 2021)

Rotauge!


----------



## Slappy (2. August 2021)

Giebel.




​


----------



## Finke20 (2. August 2021)

Bitterling


----------



## Luis2811 (2. August 2021)

Hecht


----------



## Luis2811 (3. August 2021)

Moderlieschen


----------



## Finke20 (4. August 2021)

Gründling


----------



## Finke20 (4. August 2021)

Wels


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2021)

Hecht!


----------



## Mikesch (7. August 2021)

Rotauge (Rutilus _rutilus)



_


----------



## Mikesch (7. August 2021)

Rotfeder (Scardinius _erythrophthalmus_)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. August 2021)

Flussbarsch!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. August 2021)

Stör!


----------



## bobbl (7. August 2021)

Brasse


----------



## bobbl (7. August 2021)

Grundel


----------



## Luis2811 (8. August 2021)

Brassen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. August 2021)

Karpfen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. August 2021)

Ukelei!


----------



## Mikesch (12. August 2021)

Laube (Alburnus _alburnus_)


----------



## Finke20 (13. August 2021)

Zander ( chen, chen)


----------



## Gert-Show (13. August 2021)

Stör


----------



## Gert-Show (13. August 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Mooskugel (13. August 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Luis2811 (14. August 2021)

Schleie


----------



## Gert-Show (16. August 2021)

Hering


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. August 2021)

Hasel!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. August 2021)

Giebel!


----------



## Gert-Show (17. August 2021)

Dreistachliger Stichling


----------



## Bilch (17. August 2021)

Cyprinus carpio - Karpfen


----------



## Gert-Show (17. August 2021)

Dorsch


----------



## Mooskugel (18. August 2021)

Hasel


----------



## Pescador (19. August 2021)

Hecht


----------



## rippi (19. August 2021)

Rutilus rutilus - Rotauge


----------



## rippi (19. August 2021)

Squalius cephalus - Döbel


----------



## rippi (19. August 2021)

Neogobius melanostomus - Schwarzmundgrundel


----------



## rippi (19. August 2021)

Scomber scombrus - Atlantische Makrele


----------



## Finke20 (20. August 2021)

Dreistachlige Stichling


----------



## Finke20 (20. August 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## rippi (21. August 2021)

Scardinius erythrophthalmus - Europäische Rotfeder


----------



## Finke20 (22. August 2021)

Spiegelkarpfen


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2021)

Plötze, Rotauge


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2021)

Regenbogenforelle


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2021)

Rotfeder


----------



## Gert-Show (23. August 2021)

Barbe


----------



## Gert-Show (24. August 2021)

Aland


----------



## thanatos (25. August 2021)

Giebel -
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 chen


----------



## Gert-Show (25. August 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. August 2021)

Zander!


----------



## Gert-Show (28. August 2021)

Giebel


----------



## Jason (28. August 2021)

Brasse


----------



## Jason (28. August 2021)

Rotauge


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Rotauge



-feder, Jason .
Rotfeder!


----------



## Gert-Show (28. August 2021)

Graskarpfen (Weißer Amurkarpfen)


----------



## Jason (28. August 2021)

Eventuell Rotauge


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. August 2021)

Döbel!  +


----------



## Jason (28. August 2021)

Ukelei


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2021)

*Hungriger Wolf* ( Esox Lucius )

*Dickbarsch* ( Perca Fluviatilis ) 

R.S.

P.S:/Randnotiz: Beide Fische wurden vor dem Foto betäubt und mit Herzstich getötet , um gegessen zu werden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. August 2021)

Aland!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. August 2021)

Kaulbarsch!


----------



## Minimax (31. August 2021)

*AUS! AUS! AUS!*
Ladies and Gentlemen, bitte die Haken aus dem Wasser: Es ist der 31.8. 2021, 00:00, und die OCC ist nach 2928 Stunden vorbei!
Es werden ab sofort keine Fangmeldungen mehr entgegen genommen.

Applaus, Applaus, Applaus,
Euer
OCC Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## thanatos (31. August 2021)

liebes OCC Team , 
danke das Ihr das so toll durchgezogen habt .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2021)

Noch zwei fast vergessene Nachmeldungen von meinem Handy aus dem vergangenen Monat,
es ist hier Ortszeit 31.08.21 22:13 

Brassen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2021)

Barsch


----------

